# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چند تست در روز ،رتبه های زیر هزار

## MAhUR_1400

سلام.من شنیدم رتبه های زیر هزار حدود هزار تست در روز رو میزنند.میشه بگید این تعداد تست رو از چه موقع باید زد؟ من امسال دوازدهم میشم و دارم پایه می خونم.ولی نمی‌دونم چند تا تست باید برای جمع بندی در روز بزنم؟

----------


## amin.ms

هرجقدر که خدا راضی باشه! شلوغ نکن تو یه تایپبک بپرس

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام.من شنیدم رتبه های زیر هزار حدود هزار تست در روز رو میزنند.میشه بگید این تعداد تست رو از چه موقع باید زد؟ من امسال دوازدهم میشم و دارم پایه می خونم.ولی نمی‌دونم چند تا تست باید برای جمع بندی در روز بزنم؟


این تعداد هنوز برای زیر 5000 هستش . مگه با 1000 تا تست در روز میشه زیر هزار شد؟ گرفتی مارو؟ زیر هزارا قبل صبحونشون فقط هزار تا تست دست گرمی میزنن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

باو اینارو کی یادتون میده؟ ناموسن ول کنین این ادا اطوارارو . بشینین درس بخونین به اینا فک نکنین

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مهشید تهمتن مقد


سلام.من شنیدم رتبه های زیر هزار حدود هزار تست در روز رو میزنند.میشه بگید این تعداد تست رو از چه موقع باید زد؟ من امسال دوازدهم میشم و دارم پایه می خونم.ولی نمی‌دونم چند تا تست باید برای جمع بندی در روز بزنم؟


فک کنم تنها چیزی که توی اون پست به چشمت خورد نمونه ای بود که گذاشته بودم
اون 7 تا فاکتورم که پرررر، 
ببین هر کسی یه حد و maxی داره واسه تست زدن، 
همونطور که تو نمیتونی مثل من 3 تا بشقاب برنج و قورمه سبزی رو واسه ناهار میل کنی ، اینم دقیقا همینه
ثانیا کسی که تا حالا تو زندگیش 20 تا تست در یک هفته هم نزده نمیتونه برنامه بریزه که از شنبه میخوام 300 تا تست بزنم، اونی که من مثال زدم شاید از 20 تا تست شروع کرده باشه ، بعد کم کم میاد بالا به 300 تا میرسونه تاااا بازم ببره بالا و کم کم به max خودش برسه، اینطور نیست که از بدو تولد روزی 400 تا تست مثلا زده باشه.
تعداد تست تنها عامل موفقیت نیست ، ولی خب مهمه، نباید گیر باشی که امروز 99 تست زدم چون 100 تست نشد دیگه موفق نمیشم، حساسیت روی اعداد باید روی بازه 100-150 باشه ، مثلا اگر هدف گذاریت روزی 250 تست بود ولی امروز 150 تا تست زدی یعنی یه جای کار مشکل داشتی و باید روز بعد جبران کنی/:
 یک هفته امتحانی هر روز هر چی که در توانت بود (نه این که فشار بیاری و بهترین خودت باشی ، در حد نرمالی که بودی) تست بزن و تحلیل کن در کنار باقی برنامه هات، اعدادی که در روز ثبت میشن میتونه کمکت کنه که از هفته بعدی باید چه انتظاری از خودت داشته باشی.*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> این تعداد هنوز برای زیر 5000 هستش . مگه با 1000 تا تست در روز میشه زیر هزار شد؟ گرفتی مارو؟ زیر هزارا قبل صبحونشون فقط هزار تا تست دست گرمی میزنن
> 
> باو اینارو کی یادتون میده؟ ناموسن ول کنین این ادا اطوارارو . بشینین درس بخونین به اینا فک نکنین


الان این طعنه بود یا اینکه میگید هزار تا کمه و زیر هزار بیش تر از این میزنند؟

----------


## MAhUR_1400

پس باید چند تا زد؟ یکی از دوستام هی منبع عوض می کنه ترازش تو کانون از ۶۰۰۰ بالا نمیاد ولی

----------


## yeetmaster

> پس باید چند تا زد؟ یکی از دوستام هی منبع عوض می کنه ترازش تو کانون از ۶۰۰۰ بالا نمیاد ولی


*مشکل دوستتون منبع نیست. مشکلشون این هست که از همون یدونه منبع نمیان درست حسابی استفاده کنن.

من برای درس ریاضیات گسسته دوتا منبع داشتم کلا و با همونا بالای 80 میزدم و میزنم
یکی از دوستانم هم تمام منابع بازار رو داشت و 50 هم نمیزد

این اراجیف که باید روزی هزار تا تست زد و برای هر درس بیست تا منبع داشت و . . . رو از سرتون بیرون کنید!* :Yahoo (22): *
میشه مثالی که مهدی جان بالا زدن رو یه جور دیگه هم تعمیم داد
ممکنه شما با یه بشقاب قرمه سبزی سیر بشید ولی من با سه تا بشقاب هم سیر نشم
یعنی اینکه شاید شما با 100 تا تست بتونید به فلان مبحث مسلط بشید ولی من با 500 تا تست هم باز نیاز به تمرین بیشتر داشته باشم.

وقتی تو خونه نشستید و تست آموزشی میزنید, خود تست زدن اهمیت چندانی نداره. بلکه تحلیل تست هست که خیلی مهمه
مثلا یه تست شیمی میزنید و بعد یه نگاه به پاسخ نامه میندازید میبینید گزینه درست رو زدید و ول میکنید میرید سوال بعدی. خب این به هیچ دردی نمیخوره!
وقتی سوال رو حل میکنید, دلیل درستی یا نادرستی باقی گزینه هارو هم بررسی کنید. اگه از این روش استفاده کنید میتونید از هر یدونه تست به اندازه 1000 تا تست نکته استخراج کنید و مسلط تر بشید به موضوع

حالا از کجا میتونید بفهمید که آیا به یه مبحث مسلط شدید یا نه؟ خب آزمون های آزمایشی مثل قلم چی و گزینه 2 و . . . هدفشون همین هست دقیقا

این چرت و پرتایی که به شما میگن که اگه روزی شونصد هزارتا تست نزنی هیچ پُخی نمیشی صرفا برای اینه که تورو بترسونه و ناامیدت کنه و معمولا از طرف یه سری هرزآموز میان.
موفق باشید.*

----------


## Maryam.mz

عزیزم الان داغی طبیعی هست ک دنبال این حاشیه ها بری  ولی اگ کنترل نکنی تا اخر تو حاشیه گیر میکنی و تهشم هیچی ب هیچی ، ب کسی کاری نداشته باش اولن ، دومن هیچکس از اول روزی 500 تا تست نمیزنه ، چ خبری روزی هزار تا ، رو کاغذ اسونه ، افرادی ک روزی 600 ب بالا بزنن ( اختصاصی ) انگشت شمارن ، داشتن منبع متعدد هم اشتباهه ، برای هر درس یک کتاب درسی ک همه دارن و یک منبع کافیه و داشتن بیش از این اشتباهه چون من شرط می بندم حتی نمیرسی یک منبع رو تموم کنی چ برسه ب چند تارو

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> عزیزم الان داغی طبیعی هست ک دنبال این حاشیه ها بری  ولی اگ کنترل نکنی تا اخر تو حاشیه گیر میکنی و تهشم هیچی ب هیچی ، ب کسی کاری نداشته باش اولن ، دومن هیچکس از اول روزی 500 تا تست نمیزنه ، چ خبری روزی هزار تا ، رو کاغذ اسونه ، افرادی ک روزی 600 ب بالا بزنن ( اختصاصی ) انگشت شمارن ، داشتن منبع متعدد هم اشتباهه ، برای هر درس یک کتاب درسی ک همه دارن و یک منبع کافیه و داشتن بیش از این اشتباهه چون من شرط می بندم حتی نمیرسی یک منبع رو تموم کنی چ برسه ب چند تارو


من دوستم منو تو یک گروهی دعوت کرد که تعداد تست هامون رو اعلام کنیم .به نظرتون کار درستیه؟

----------


## MAhUR_1400

من روزی میانگین ۱۵۰ میزنم.

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *مشکل دوستتون منبع نیست. مشکلشون این هست که از همون یدونه منبع نمیان درست حسابی استفاده کنن.
> 
> من برای درس ریاضیات گسسته دوتا منبع داشتم کلا و با همونا بالای 80 میزدم و میزنم
> یکی از دوستانم هم تمام منابع بازار رو داشت و 50 هم نمیزد
> 
> این اراجیف که باید روزی هزار تا تست زد و برای هر درس بیست تا منبع داشت و . . . رو از سرتون بیرون کنید!**
> میشه مثالی که مهدی جان بالا زدن رو یه جور دیگه هم تعمیم داد
> ممکنه شما با یه بشقاب قرمه سبزی سیر بشید ولی من با سه تا بشقاب هم سیر نشم
> یعنی اینکه شاید شما با 100 تا تست بتونید به فلان مبحث مسلط بشید ولی من با 500 تا تست هم باز نیاز به تمرین بیشتر داشته باشم.
> ...


خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییت.

----------


## Maryam.mz

> من دوستم منو تو یک گروهی دعوت کرد که تعداد تست هامون رو اعلام کنیم .به نظرتون کار درستیه؟


نه ، اوایل شاید حس خوبی بهتون بده ولی بعدش دل سرد میشید ، هرچی تو پروسه ی درس خوندن واسه ی کنکور مخفیانه تر عمل کنید موفق ترید ، اینو جدی میگم

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *
> 
> فک کنم تنها چیزی که توی اون پست به چشمت خورد نمونه ای بود که گذاشته بودم
> اون 7 تا فاکتورم که پرررر، 
> ببین هر کسی یه حد و maxی داره واسه تست زدن، 
> همونطور که تو نمیتونی مثل من 3 تا بشقاب برنج و قورمه سبزی رو واسه ناهار میل کنی ، اینم دقیقا همینه
> ثانیا کسی که تا حالا تو زندگیش 20 تا تست در یک هفته هم نزده نمیتونه برنامه بریزه که از شنبه میخوام 300 تا تست بزنم، اونی که من مثال زدم شاید از 20 تا تست شروع کرده باشه ، بعد کم کم میاد بالا به 300 تا میرسونه تاااا بازم ببره بالا و کم کم به max خودش برسه، اینطور نیست که از بدو تولد روزی 400 تا تست مثلا زده باشه.
> تعداد تست تنها عامل موفقیت نیست ، ولی خب مهمه، نباید گیر باشی که امروز 99 تست زدم چون 100 تست نشد دیگه موفق نمیشم، حساسیت روی اعداد باید روی بازه 100-150 باشه ، مثلا اگر هدف گذاریت روزی 250 تست بود ولی امروز 150 تا تست زدی یعنی یه جای کار مشکل داشتی و باید روز بعد جبران کنی/:
>  یک هفته امتحانی هر روز هر چی که در توانت بود (نه این که فشار بیاری و بهترین خودت باشی ، در حد نرمالی که بودی) تست بزن و تحلیل کن در کنار باقی برنامه هات، اعدادی که در روز ثبت میشن میتونه کمکت کنه که از هفته بعدی باید چه انتظاری از خودت داشته باشی.*


چرا به اون هفت فاکتورم نگاه کردم .و دقیقا اون جایی که میگید به چشم اومد ،واقعا منو ترسوند. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییتون.

----------


## Mobin.

> الان این طعنه بود یا اینکه میگید هزار تا کمه و زیر هزار بیش تر از این میزنند؟


آره باو طعنه بود . زیر هزار شدن به این آسونیا نیس که . باید حتی وقتی میری دستشویی یه کاغذ نصب باشه به در دستشویی که اونجا هم بتونی حداقل 10 تا بزنی . اصن من یادمه یکی از زیرهزارا میگفت من برای اینکه وقتم هدر نشه حتی وقتی داشتم میرفتم جلسه کنکور هم لغت مرور میکردم .  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط مهشید تهمتن مقد


چرا به اون هفت فاکتورم نگاه کردم .و دقیقا اون جایی که میگید به چشم اومد ،واقعا منو ترسوند.


دقیقا اون نمونه رو گذاشتم که بگم همه مدل دانش آموزی دیدم،
رتبه 7 منطقه 1 ریاضی 97 آقای جراحی تعداد 20 تا 30 تست دیفرانسیل رو در عرض 1 ساعت حل میکردن، در مقابلش رتبه 27 منطقه 1 ریاضی 97 آقای اسماعیلی 80 تست دیفرانسیل در یک ساعت میزدن، 
همیشه و همه جا ((نه فقط در تست زدن)) کیفیت مهمتره، ولی کمیت هم بدون نقش نیست، وقتی حرف از تعداد تست میزنیم اگر نمودارش رو رسم کنیم داده های پرت که دور از تعداد تست نرمال بقیه بچه ها باشه زیاد به چشم میخوره، اینا افراد خاصی هستن، الان که دارید سوال میپرسید یک سری دانش آموزان هم دارن تست میزنن و ساعت مطالعه شون به شدت بالاست، این افراد خیلیاشون کارو رها میکنن و وسط راه کم میارن ، ولی یک عده خاص تا ته ساعت مطالعه رو بالا نگه میدارن و تعداد تست رو افزایش میدن، الان ابتدای مسیری تعداد تست پایین عیب نیست، ولی اگر افزایش نداشته باشه و ثابت بمونه عیب محسوب میشه، این نمونه ای که گذاشتم کسی بود که گزارشش رو تیر امسال داده ، مگرنه ایشون هم از 100 تست شروع کردن و رشد دادن و مثل اکثر جمعیت کنکوری ثابت نموندن یا به صفر برسونن، مسیری که میخوای بری همه جاده اش خاکیه ، اونی که دنبال جاده آسفالت شده میگرده و هر روز عضو اون گروه میشه و هر روز دنبال اینه ببینه کی بیشتر تست زد کی بیشتر خوند کی بیشتر تراز آورد و ...و میره دنبال حاشیه ها هیچ وقتم فرصت نمیکنه مسیر خاکی خودشو هموار کنه ، همیشه باید دنبال این باشه یه نفری پیدا شه که بهترین مسیرو نشونش بده، با خودت رقابت کن ، با اعدادی که هر روز ثبت میکنی رقابت کن ، نه با عددی که بقیه گزارش میدن.*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *
> 
> دقیقا اون نمونه رو گذاشتم که بگم همه مدل دانش آموزی دیدم،
> رتبه 7 منطقه 1 ریاضی 97 آقای جراحی تعداد 20 تا 30 تست دیفرانسیل رو در عرض 1 ساعت حل میکردن، در مقابلش رتبه 27 منطقه 1 ریاضی 97 آقای اسماعیلی 80 تست دیفرانسیل در یک ساعت میزدن، 
> همیشه و همه جا ((نه فقط در تست زدن)) کیفیت مهمتره، ولی کمیت هم بدون نقش نیست، وقتی حرف از تعداد تست میزنیم اگر نمودارش رو رسم کنیم داده های پرت که دور از تعداد تست نرمال بقیه بچه ها باشه زیاد به چشم میخوره، اینا افراد خاصی هستن، الان که دارید سوال میپرسید یک سری دانش آموزان هم دارن تست میزنن و ساعت مطالعه شون به شدت بالاست، این افراد خیلیاشون کارو رها میکنن و وسط راه کم میارن ، ولی یک عده خاص تا ته ساعت مطالعه رو بالا نگه میدارن و تعداد تست رو افزایش میدن، الان ابتدای مسیری تعداد تست پایین عیب نیست، ولی اگر افزایش نداشته باشه و ثابت بمونه عیب محسوب میشه، این نمونه ای که گذاشتم کسی بود که گزارشش رو تیر امسال داده ، مگرنه ایشون هم از 100 تست شروع کردن و رشد دادن و مثل اکثر جمعیت کنکوری ثابت نموندن یا به صفر برسونن، مسیری که میخوای بری همه جاده اش خاکیه ، اونی که دنبال جاده آسفالت شده میگرده و هر روز عضو اون گروه میشه و هر روز دنبال اینه ببینه کی بیشتر تست زد کی بیشتر خوند کی بیشتر تراز آورد و ...و میره دنبال حاشیه ها هیچ وقتم فرصت نمیکنه مسیر خاکی خودشو هموار کنه ، همیشه باید دنبال این باشه یه نفری پیدا شه که بهترین مسیرو نشونش بده، با خودت رقابت کن ، با اعدادی که هر روز ثبت میکنی رقابت کن ، نه با عددی که بقیه گزارش میدن.*


من همین الان از اون گروه اومدم بیرون  تا دنبال اون جاده آسفالتی که شما گفتید نباشم.
ازتون به خاطر راهنمایی تشکر می کنم

----------


## Mysterious

*خدا رو شکر دوره ی این حرفا که مشاورا میگفتن هفته ایی ۶۰۰۰ تا تست نزنی قبول نمیشی تموم شده*

----------


## Mobin.

> *خدا رو شکر دوره ی این حرفا که مشاورا میگفتن هفته ایی ۶۰۰۰ تا تست نزنی قبول نمیشی تموم شده*


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  یادمه مشاور علامه حلیه تبریز و اورده بودن مدرسه ما . ماهم یازدهم اینا بودیم هنوز اونهمه نمیخوندیم که . یهو برگشت گفت اینجا کسی هست که هفته ای  یه کتاب تستو تموم کنه؟

بعد هیچکس دستشو بلند نکرد . بعد ریلکس گفت دیگه از این جمع نمیتونین دورقمی کنکور داشته باشین :Yahoo (20):  . الان همکلاسی دارم این آزمون قلمچی 4 کشور شده . ولی خداییش راست گفت . دورقمی نداریم . تک رقمی داریم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


 یادمه مشاور علامه حلیه تبریز و اورده بودن مدرسه ما . ماهم یازدهم اینا بودیم هنوز اونهمه نمیخوندیم که . یهو برگشت گفت اینجا کسی هست که هفته ای  یه کتاب تستو تموم کنه؟

بعد هیچکس دستشو بلند نکرد . بعد ریلکس گفت دیگه از این جمع نمیتونین دورقمی کنکور داشته باشین . الان همکلاسی دارم این آزمون قلمچی 4 کشور شده . ولی خداییش راست گفت . دورقمی نداریم . تک رقمی داریم


عزیز دل ، تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا معمولا یک چهارم یک روده راست هم داخل شکمشون پیدا نمیکنی، من دوستی داشتم که 52 منطقه یک شد، داشت جلوت تست میزد ولی میگفت رمان میخونم به به چه داستانی هم داره بعد شما انتظار داشتی از اون جمع کسی که واقعا این کارو میکنه دستشو بلند کنه؟
یه نفر دیگه ام بود 6 زبان شد و 66 تجربی ، با مشاورش که صحبت می کردم ، ازش پرسیدم چرا پارسا هر روز مدرسه میومد؟ اون که نیازی به اومدن نداشت ؟ کی وقت میکرد بخونه آخه؟ دراومد بهم گفت: " من بهش گفته بودم بیاد مدرسه، تا کسی شک نکنه که زیاد درس میخونه و بچه ها بهش گیر ندن و ذهنش آزاد باشه هم یه استراحتی کرده باشه قاطی شما اسکولا"

اینایی که دور و بر من بودن که کلا از لحاظ دروغ گفتن و کلک بازی هر کدوم صاحب سبک بودن*

----------


## Mobin.

> *
> 
> عزیز دل ، تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا معمولا یک چهارم یک روده راست هم داخل شکمشون پیدا نمیکنی، من دوستی داشتم که 52 منطقه یک شد، داشت جلوت تست میزد ولی میگفت رمان میخونم به به چه داستانی هم داره بعد شما انتظار داشتی از اون جمع کسی که واقعا این کارو میکنه دستشو بلند کنه؟
> یه نفر دیگه ام بود 6 زبان شد و 66 تجربی ، با مشاورش که صحبت می کردم ، ازش پرسیدم چرا پارسا هر روز مدرسه میومد؟ اون که نیازی به اومدن نداشت ؟ کی وقت میکرد بخونه آخه؟ دراومد بهم گفت: " من بهش گفته بودم بیاد مدرسه، تا کسی شک نکنه که زیاد درس میخونه و بچه ها بهش گیر ندن و ذهنش آزاد باشه هم یه استراحتی کرده باشه قاطی شما اسکولا"
> 
> اینایی که دور و بر من بودن که کلا از لحاظ دروغ گفتن و کلک بازی هر کدوم صاحب سبک بودن*


پشمای پروفسوره مانی هیست ریخته از ابتکار اینا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *
> 
> عزیز دل ، تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا معمولا یک چهارم یک روده راست هم داخل شکمشون پیدا نمیکنی، من دوستی داشتم که 52 منطقه یک شد، داشت جلوت تست میزد ولی میگفت رمان میخونم به به چه داستانی هم داره بعد شما انتظار داشتی از اون جمع کسی که واقعا این کارو میکنه دستشو بلند کنه؟
> یه نفر دیگه ام بود 6 زبان شد و 66 تجربی ، با مشاورش که صحبت می کردم ، ازش پرسیدم چرا پارسا هر روز مدرسه میومد؟ اون که نیازی به اومدن نداشت ؟ کی وقت میکرد بخونه آخه؟ دراومد بهم گفت: " من بهش گفته بودم بیاد مدرسه، تا کسی شک نکنه که زیاد درس میخونه و بچه ها بهش گیر ندن و ذهنش آزاد باشه هم یه استراحتی کرده باشه قاطی شما اسکولا"
> 
> اینایی که دور و بر من بودن که کلا از لحاظ دروغ گفتن و کلک بازی هر کدوم صاحب سبک بودن*


Wow

----------


## amin.ms

حالا یه ماه مونده به کنکور روزی چندتا میزنید؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## yeetmaster

> *
> 
> عزیز دل ، تک رقمیا و دو رقمیا معمولا یک چهارم یک روده راست هم داخل شکمشون پیدا نمیکنی، من دوستی داشتم که 52 منطقه یک شد، داشت جلوت تست میزد ولی میگفت رمان میخونم به به چه داستانی هم داره بعد شما انتظار داشتی از اون جمع کسی که واقعا این کارو میکنه دستشو بلند کنه؟
> یه نفر دیگه ام بود 6 زبان شد و 66 تجربی ، با مشاورش که صحبت می کردم ، ازش پرسیدم چرا پارسا هر روز مدرسه میومد؟ اون که نیازی به اومدن نداشت ؟ کی وقت میکرد بخونه آخه؟ دراومد بهم گفت: " من بهش گفته بودم بیاد مدرسه، تا کسی شک نکنه که زیاد درس میخونه و بچه ها بهش گیر ندن و ذهنش آزاد باشه هم یه استراحتی کرده باشه قاطی شما اسکولا"
> 
> اینایی که دور و بر من بودن که کلا از لحاظ دروغ گفتن و کلک بازی هر کدوم صاحب سبک بودن*



*اتفاقا ما یه همکلاسی تراز میانگین 7800 ای داشتیم و داریم که همیشه هروقت ازش درمورد منابع و اینا سوال میپرسیدیم جواب میداد بهمون
احتمالا چون خودش میدونست اگه تمام رازهاشو هم برملا کنه ما در نهایت هرکاری بکنیم به گرد پاش هم نمیتونیم برسیم دیگه با خیال راحت همه چیزو میگفت بهمون* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *اتفاقا ما یه همکلاسی تراز میانگین 7800 ای داشتیم و داریم که همیشه هروقت ازش درمورد منابع و اینا سوال میپرسیدیم جواب میداد بهمون
> احتمالا چون خودش میدونست اگه تمام رازهاشو هم برملا کنه ما در نهایت هرکاری بکنیم به گرد پاش هم نمیتونیم برسیم دیگه با خیال راحت همه چیزو میگفت بهمون*


نمی دونی منابعش برای هر درس چی بود؟

----------


## yeetmaster

> نمی دونی منابعش برای هر درس چی بود؟


*اونم همون کتاباییو میخوند که بقیه ما میخوندیم ولی فرقش با ما این بود که بجای اینکه بره الکی دویست تا کتاب بخره, همون کتابی که داشت رو دویست بار میخوند و عمیقا بهش مسلط میشد
مثلا یادمه برای شیمی از مبتکران استفاده میکرد ولی هروقت میخواست تست اضافه و تسلطی بزنه میرفت سراغ موج آزمون.
فیزیک خیلی سبز و ریاضی میکرو داشت. برای تست اضافه سراغ منابع سخت تر میرفت.

ببینید. تا وقتی که یه منبع رو تموم نکردید بر شما حرامه که برید سراغ منبع جدید. چون یهو میبینید عه برای هر درس ده تا منبع دارم و یدونه اش رو هم درست حسابی نخوندم. 
هروقت یه منبع رو کاملا تموم کردید و حس کردید کامل و کامل و کامل بهش مسلط شدید اون زمان اجازه دارید که برید سراغ یه کتاب جدید که تستای سخت تر و بالاتر از حد استاندارد داشته باشه.

انقدر خودتونو حرص ندید سر انتخاب منبع. هر منبعی خریدید همونو کاملِ کامل بخونید و هروقت مبحث مورد نظر تموم شد برید سراغ یه کتاب سخت تر و از اونجا تستای تسلطی و آزمونی کار کنید.*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> حالا یه ماه مونده به کنکور روزی چندتا میزنید؟


من کنکوری نیستم.

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> من کنکوری نیستم.


ورودی دوازدهم تجربی ام

----------


## Mobin.

> حالا یه ماه مونده به کنکور روزی چندتا میزنید؟


با این حسابی که استارتر گفته روزی زیر 3 تا کتاب تست تموم کنی باختی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohamad mohamad

سلام اقا مهدی ببخشید یه سوال برای زیر هزار روزی باید حداقل 1000تا 2000 تست کار کنیم ممنون از پاسخگویی شما

----------


## AR.F

۱۰۰۰تست یعنی حدودا یه کتاب تست فیزیک ۱۰ یا ۱۱ :Yahoo (21): تورق و روخوانی سوالا خودش بیشتر ۱روز طول میکشه. :Y (630):

----------


## SinaMegapolis

خودم به شخصه معتقدم تعداد تست مهم نیست چون روز به روز تغییر میکنه
اگه معیار میخواید برای کمیت مطالعه ساعت مطالعه خداوکیلی معیار بهتری هست :Yahoo (21): 

حالا بحث کیفیت مطالعه در برابر کمیت مطالعه بماند 
خلاصه کلام اینکه به جا پرسیدن از بقیه که چقدر بخونم خودتون شروع کنید به خوندن بعد هر روز یکم زیاد کنید تا موقعی که برسه به 8 ساعت

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> با این حسابی که استارتر گفته روزی زیر 3 تا کتاب تست تموم کنی باختی


شما خودتون چند تا تست میزنید و ساعت مطالعتون چقدره و میانگین ترازتون چقدره؟

----------


## Mobin.

> شما خودتون چند تا تست میزنید و ساعت مطالعتون چقدره و میانگین ترازتون چقدره؟


سوال اولت : تقریبن یه ساله که با کنکور به طور جدی سر و کار دارم . تو این مدت نه تستامو شمردم . نه ساعت مطالعه گرفتم . همیشه دیمی خوندم و هنوزم میخونم . و اعتقاد دارم که وقتی از درس خوندن خسته میشی یعنی تو اون روزو ماکزیمم خوندی و بیش از اندازه نمیخواد بخونی
سوال دوم : که جوابشو دادم
سوال سوم : فک نکنم براتون مفید باشه که بدونین  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> سوال اولت : تقریبن یه ساله که با کنکور به طور جدی سر و کار دارم . تو این مدت نه تستامو شمردم . نه ساعت مطالعه گرفتم . همیشه دیمی خوندم و هنوزم میخونم . و اعتقاد دارم که وقتی از درس خوندن خسته میشی یعنی تو اون روزو ماکزیمم خوندی و بیش از اندازه نمیخواد بخونی
> سوال دوم : که جوابشو دادم
> سوال سوم : فک نکنم براتون مفید باشه که بدونین


من قصد بی ادبی نداشتم فقط سوال داشتم .

----------


## IdaM

1000 تست در روز :Yahoo (39): 
والا من یادمه تعداد تستام در هفته که به دوهزار میرسید یعنی دیگه خییییییییییییلییی زیاد بودن :Yahoo (21):  (البته به جز دوران جمع بندی)
جدای از اون فک می کنم کیفیت مطالعه خیلی مهمتر از تعداد تستهاست.شما یه مطلبو کاملا درک کرده باشی هر سوالی ازش بیاد میشه حل کنی. تست رو فقط برای این میزنی که چشمت یه جورایی به فرمت سوالا عادت کنه و سرعتت بره بالا.

----------


## Mobin.

> من قصد بی ادبی نداشتم فقط سوال داشتم .


نه اشتباه برداشت نکنین . لحنم ام شوخی بود اتفاقن . منظورم اینه دونستن تراز من چیزی به جز اذیت و فشار عصبی برای شما نخواهد داشت . اگه از من بالاتر باشین شل میکنین و درس نمیخونین . اگه از من پایین تر باشین افسرده میشین و درس نمیخونین . اما خب اون قضیه ی دیمی خوندن نمیدونم اشتباهه یا درست . اما من که تا حالا پیشرفت داشتم .

----------


## amin.ms

> با این حسابی که استارتر گفته روزی زیر 3 تا کتاب تست تموم کنی باختی


روحم شاد شد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Elias79

سلام دوست عزیز . هزار تست در روز که واقعا یه چیز تخیلی هست به نظرم . حالا شاید یه دانش اموز خیلی قوی در دوران جمع بندیش با خودش گفته بیا این کتاب فیزیک میکرو دهم یا یازدهم رو که قبلا کار نم و چند بار دوره کردم دوباره تستاشو بزنم. خود من در روز هایی که مدرسه داشتم (در سال دوازدهم) در حدود شش هفت ساعت حدود ۳۵۰ تا ۴۰۰ تست میزدم . البته این تست ها همش جدید نبود و حدود ۵۰ تا ۶۰ درصد تست ها تست پوششی و تست های غلط یا علامت دارم از مباحث چند روز قبل بودند. بیشترین تعداد تستی هم که داشتم در طول ۱۲ ساعت ۶۰۴ تا تست زدم. اینم بگم که در درس های پایه بیس خوبی داشتم و در این درس ها در سال دوازدهم تقریبا فقط تست میزدم البته برای درسی مثل زیست(پایه) حتما کتاب درسی رو هم مرور میکردم

----------

